# gnome gibt den geist auf

## zapata

hallo,

ich war eigentlich gerade dabei xgl zu installieren. Nachdem ich fertig war und das System neu gestartet habe, lief gnome nicht mehr. Jetzt probiere ich seit ner stunde gnome neu zu installieren. Es wird aber nicht runtergeladen und installiert!

bei einem emerge gnome kommt folgendes:

```
[root@zapata] /usr/portage/packages (8,6G free) # emerge -avt gnome     -=Do 09.03.2006 4:10:36=-

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-2.12.3  USE="hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) gnome-base/gnome-2.12.3 to /

>>> checksums files   ;-) gnome-2.10.1.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) gnome-2.10.2.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) gnome-2.8.3-r1.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) gnome-1.4-r3.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) gnome-2.12.1.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) gnome-2.12.0.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) gnome-2.12.2.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) gnome-2.12.3.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) gnome-2.8.2.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) gnome-2.10-r1.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-gnome-2.10.1

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-gnome-2.8.3-r1

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-gnome-2.10.2

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-gnome-2.12.0

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-gnome-2.8.2

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-gnome-2.12.1

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-gnome-2.12.2

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-gnome-2.12.3

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-gnome-1.4-r3

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-gnome-2.10-r1

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-2.12.3/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: gnome-base/gnome-2.12.3

>>> Install gnome-2.12.3 into /var/tmp/portage/gnome-2.12.3/image/ category gnome-base

man:

prepallstrip:

>>> Completed installing gnome-2.12.3 into /var/tmp/portage/gnome-2.12.3/image/

>>> Merging gnome-base/gnome-2.12.3 to /

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Note that to change windowmanager to metacity do:

 *  export WINDOW_MANAGER="/usr/bin/metacity"

 * of course this works for all other window managers as well

 *

 * To take full advantage of GNOME's functionality, please emerge

 * gamin, a File Alteration Monitor.

 * Make sure you have inotify enabled in your kernel ( >=2.6.13 )

 *

 * Make sure you rc-update del famd and emerge unmerge fam if you

 * are switching from fam to gamin.

 *

 * If you have problems, you may want to try using fam instead.

 *

 *

 * Add yourself to the plugdev group if you want

 * automounting to work.

 *

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> gnome-base/gnome-2.12.3 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

```

emerge --unmerge ist ebenfalls nicht möglich, es wird nicht deinstalliert und auch nicht aus der portage db entfernt.

```
[root@zapatta] /usr/portage/packages (8,6G free) # emerge --unmerge gnome

 gnome-base/gnome

    selected: 2.12.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging gnome-base/gnome-2.12.3...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Bisher habe ich versucht gnome auf 2.12.2 downzugraden, portage neu zu installieren, rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/ && /var/tmp/portage/ und habe ein emerge --sync durchgeführt. Leider hat das alles nichts gebracht!

wäre echt klasse, wenn jemand helfen könnte!

Gruß

Zapata

----------

## Anarcho

Das "gnome" ebuild ist nur ein Meta-Ebuild und enthält selber keine Programme.

Es wird Gnome lediglich durch die Abhängigkeiten des gnome-ebuilds installiert.

Also entweder alle Abhängigkeiten einzeln emergen oder den etwas grösseren Aufwand betreiben und

emerge -e gnome

durchlaufen lassen.

----------

## zapata

@anarcho: vielen Danke schonmal für deine Antwort!

---------------------------

emerge -e gnome würde bei mir 457 pakete installieren.

Auch wenn gnome-base/gnome nur ein meta-paket ist, müsste es doch ne Möglichkeit geben, die modularen Pakete wieder zu deinstalliern. Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich die alle aus den Ebuild rauskopieren und von Hand deinstallieren muss, oder?

Gruß

Zapata

----------

